# android netbook windows ce 5.0



## laul (Jan 1, 2012)

JUST GOT ONE OF THESE NETBOOKS AND CAN'T DO NOTHING WITH IT REALLY OUT DATED.
I CAN'T CONNECT TO NOTHING ONLINE ITS USLESS I.E FACEBOOK,U TUBE!! ITS SAYING IVE GOT NO ANDROID REGESTERED TO MY ACCOUNT SO I CAN'T DO A THING WITH IT!! PLEASE CAN YOU HELP AS MY PARTNER IS NOT A SILLY PERSON WITH LAPTOPS BY NO MEANS, BUT THIS IS A JOKE,PLEASE SOMEONE HELP ME??? I CAN GET ONLINE BUT CANT DO NOTHING WITH IT LIKE FACEBOOK ETC AND GAMES AND U TUBE? HOW CAN IT WORK:flowers::angry: THANKS IM IN UK SO PLEASE REPLY ASAP


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

We need to know exactly what you have. Android and Windows CE are very different operating systems.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

You might need to create a Google account to use the device if it is running Android and not Windows.

https://accounts.google.com/NewAccount


----------



## laul (Jan 1, 2012)

ebackhus said:


> We need to know exactly what you have. Android and Windows CE are very different operating systems.


 WINDOW CE IT HAS, I CONTACTED THE SELLER OF THIS NETBOOK,AND THEY SAID TO ME TO DOWNLOAD "ANDROID SYSTEM", AS WITH THE WINDOWS CE I HAVE NOW WON'T LET ME GO INTO FACEBOOK OR PLAY FACEBOOK GAMES OR U TUBE ETC,IT IS OK ON GENERAL BROWSING ONLINE NOW BUT VERY SLOW!
I CAN GET INTO ANDROID MARKET BUT THATS IT, I CAN'T DO A THING AS I DON'T HAVE A ANDROID ACCOUNT,HOW DO I GET AN ANDROID ACCOUNT? I CAN'T DOWNLOAD ANDROID SYSTEM WITHOUT THIS? ANY ANSWERS PLEASE? THANK YOU:flowers:


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Without the Android OS, you can not use the Android Market.

If you're netbook has Windows, then you are stuck with Windows. As far as I know, it's not functionally possible to install Android and get rid of Windows.


----------

